# Thule Big Mouth carrier for Tandem?



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a roof rack with a Thule Big Mouth Carrier, I'm trying to rent a Tandem this weekend to ride with my wife, and I'm wondering if I can use the rack to carry it.

I understand it will overhang a little, but I'm trying to see if anyone else has every attempted it.

Thanks


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Perhaps post a length from the front-wheel strap to the rear of the carrier. FWIW, my ECdM has a wheelbase approaching 74", whereas my single MTB is ~44".


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

I would try to find a sportworks rack on cl/ebay.


----------

